# Gum Rubber Sheets From Rubber Sheet Roll



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

anybody ever order gum rubber sheets from rubber sheet roll ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

No, but I have ordered sheet latex from them. Good service, quality product.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There prices are fair, but check there shipping and handling, it is high. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have used their gum rubber. It is good quality.


----------

